# Smok Gdc



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

Smok GDC review - World's first clearo with juice control!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (23/8/14)

awesome find. i will bring a couple of these bad boys 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (23/8/14)

That does look like a very interesting clearo


----------



## rogue zombie (24/8/14)

"Not a single dry hit!" Well I want it then.

Hope there's a mini.

And what a depressing song - it was used in Labamba when Richie Valence dies. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Noddy (22/9/14)

Anyone planning to bring these to SA?


----------

